# Hospital Natural Birth - what essentials do I need?



## MrsPOP

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask as Im having a hospital birth but wondered if anyone can give some advice. 

Ive not written a birth plan yet and have tried to relinquish all control with this pregnancy and allow my body to just do nature intended. I have no qualms facing interventions if needed but *ideally* I want to have my baby in my hospital's MLU as 'naturally' as possible.

In my head - I want a waterbirth, delivering on all fours. I want Gas & Air but nothing else. I don't really want an IV, epidural or catheter.

I've read Hypnobirthing by Marie Mongan but it didn't seem to inspire me (maybe I need the CDs too). :cry:

Is there anything else I should be doing to prepare myself for a natural birth. What was your essential thing that got you through your birth?

Thanks for reading and also if I get any responses. I know Ive annoyed some ladies on this section in the past when I got upset over some personal remarks and I'm sorry for that :flower:


----------



## NaturalMomma

Speak with the nurses that'll be with you. Tell them your desires when you first get there. Maybe come up with a secret word for you and your partner for pain meds. Sometimes during transition (the part where it's most intense and you're almost done) women will ask for pain meds when they really don't want them and the nurse won't tell them they are almost done. So they get the meds and then regret it. So maybe come up with a word like Star or something that means you do want the meds. So if you tell your partner you want meds but didnt' say the secret word then you really don't want them.


----------



## aimee-lou

Prep your birth partner - I basically did what you want to do. I laboured in the pool in an MLU, delivered on my knees propped up on hubby, and only had gas and air to get through the contractions and the actual delivery was completely drug free. We have aromatherapy baths and my hubby did some massage that he'd learned off the internet. He was my coach and my leader - he didn't let me lose my focus or my drive. There were times when I was pretty much dead and wanted to be put down lol....he brought me through it. He was more tired than I was I reckon lol. 

It is doable - keep an open mind, do your homework and go prepared for your ideal. Give it a go but if it's not working then go with the flow - your body knows what it's doing so listen to it. 

My other advice, don't fight it. Your body does the most work when you let it get on with it. 

Best of luck hun....enjoy it, and just think about your LO being in your arms. 

Oh and hubby caught Earl when he was born....said it freaked him out but he wants to do it again! :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Having good support can get your through pritty much anything. Some people cant stand being touched in labour, others find it reasuring, if you turn out to be one of the ones that stand being touched let your birth partner know early on and that can save some of the fustration.


----------



## MrsPOP

Thankyou very much ladies. I've got a feeling I'll be someone who can't stand being touched! Best warn DH :haha:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Not essential but nice to have for hospital births are battery operated tea lights. Create a cosy, homely atmosphere with out naked flames! Cheap from B&M bargains or pound stretcher type shops. Straws. Plain massage oil. Tennis ball.

And definitely a birth plan that your birth partners are fully briefed on. His ensures even if things have to deviate from the 'plan' staff can see what you are hoping for and they will act accordingly. Means your birth is more likely to move in a direction you'll be comfortable with rather than being swept along on someone elses agenda x


----------



## MrsPOP

How spooky I went to BM bargains today and got some straws! Will send DH back tomorrow for the tea lights that's quite a nice idea actually thankyou.

Silly question...what is the tennis ball for? The only thing I can think of to do with one is to throw at DH when he annoys me :haha:

I'm going to write a birth plan tonight...eeek... and finish my hosp bag. It's so scary :wacko:

Thanks ladies. I just hope I get a nice birth I want, unfortunately LO's favourite position is transverse so I may have to face a C section but I'm trying to remain positive. X


----------



## Mervs Mum

The tennis ball is great for a good massage to the lower backbit can double up as a weapon too! :lol: Oh and in B&M they have mini hot water bottles - again lower back heaven! My colleague just supported a hospital birth of a baby who was born completely transverse. Rare but doable! :lol:


----------



## fides

dumb Q: what are the straws for?


----------



## Mervs Mum

straws or sports bottles for drinking in positions where a straight cup wouldnt work! If you are in a comfy position and cant easily drink, your birth partner can get the straw to your mouth easily. :)


----------



## Bournefree

I agree:

Good birth plan - I know a few people would say, why make an ideal birth plan - you have to be fluid, but it has been shown that ladies that have a higher expectation of their birth actually have a higher chance of achiving it, as they have prepared both their minds and bodies better for the birth.

You can certainly make the hospital less "hospital-like" so you can relax in the environment.. important so the natural hormones are not hindered.

So think about things that will have a positive effect on your senses:
*Smells*
Essentail oils, for putting on a hanky or for the pool (again smell can really help - you might not want these, but it you do check with the hospital about if they are ok for you put them in the birth pool (my hospital is ok with it, some are not)
*Lighting*
Those electric tea lights are brilliant - with the added advantage you shouldn't explode with all the oxygen around! hahaha!
*Sound*
CD's or a music player with you fav tunes or relaxing music, or hypno CDs on.
*Familiar items* - your own cushion perhaps, or a cusion cover (so it has a familar launder smell), Plenty or things to distract you too - lots of labour is a waiting game.. and can slow when you head in, what with all the excitement.

If you are really keen on a waterbirth - do talk to the MLU and find out how many pools they have and what rates of women who wish to use them actually get to use them.. there is a high demand for water births. So plan to use the shower or bath if you can't get in the pool.

Other handy things - 
hair bands, don't what your hair in your face in labour
Travel spray bottles filled with water, great for keeping you cool.

Essentials
Straws are just essential! as is some squash if you get fed up or water!
Well informed and supportive support!

xxX


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh yeah and some energy drinks/sweets when you need a little boost but can't face eating. Lucozade do jelly beans that are nice and small.


----------



## MrsPOP

A transverse vaginal birth!!!???? How??? That's pretty spectacular!

I see about the tennis ball now...:dohh: :haha:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yes. It's not quite how you are imagining....


----------



## MrsPOP

Well I don't need to worry about transverse or breech now anyway coz I was sent in to hospital by my stupid CMW and I was scanned and bubs is head down and starting to engage! Hooray!

The MWs I saw in hospital were so lovely too, they've all been so nice whereas my CMWs have all been pretty crud. I did have it in the back of my mind if this goes well I'd have a homebirth for no2 but tbh I'd rather see the wonderful MWs in my hospital. DH and I said we're going to write to the Chief Exec of the trust to praise the wonderful staff there :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Glad you had a positive appointment and buns is heading for the exit!


----------



## chuck

I was at home for the majority but even in hospital being able to listen to something familiar helps.

If you're using hypno you'll have those CD's but other familiar music is good. 

I didnt use the natal hypno fully and wasnt in the mood for the floaty music so I made hubby put my fave film on (I was labouring in the front room) not that I opened my eyes to watch it once (I couldnt even tell you what the 2nd MW looked like!) but having it on in the background was relaxing as I knew it inside and out and being my fave I find it calming.











....don't tell anyone but the film was Apollo 13 ROFL..yes I am a HUGE nerd.


----------



## MrsPOP

Lol you're not a nerd! I was planning to take some face films or programmes in. I can quote pretty much every line of each FRIENDS epi so that might calm me :)

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## chuck

No no no no you dont quite understand....i was proposed to in the science museum in the space exhibit, I have a periodic table tattoo and I teach science!!


*hangs head in shame*


----------



## MrsPOP

You have a periodic table tattoo? That's possibly the most awesome thing I have ever EVER heard!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!

I'm a nerd too then, I'm a Doctor and I just love science! I almost changed degrees to do Chemistry as I missed it too much but the lure of Human Biology was too great for me. I'm a history nerd too. And love musicals. I'm a saddo and darn proud of it!

Congrats on your Vbac btw, hope you and your little bundle of joy are doing well :)


----------



## chuck

I only have one symbol...the whole thing would be ludicrous! 

It is a bit of a running joke with tthe kids at work I'm 'that' teacher.


----------



## hopeful85

i realize i'm super new to the forum, but i just wanted to throw in a huge thank you to all of you for this awesome info! so, thank you! :)


----------

